# Shuttle from the airport with lots of luggage- suggestions?



## Robshaw (May 3, 2012)

I'm relocating with my family to HK in June and needless to say we have a huge amount of luggage. Can anyone suggest a good shuttle service able to meet us at the airport and transport us and our luggage to the island?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## fergie (Oct 4, 2010)

What I would suggest is speak to the company your husband is going to work for, and ask them if they know some taxi firm with a small mini bus or similar, they may arrange this on your behalf. The only other option is two get a couple of taxi's from the airport to wherever you are going to live. Or maybe someone on this forum knows of a firm with a small mini bus for hire to meet you with a web site so you can pre arrange it.
Unless you are going to discovery bay, there are no ordinary taxi's going there, they have there own airport hire car for DB residents which has to be booked well in advance.
Good luck with your move and hope something gets sorted for you.


----------



## Robshaw (May 3, 2012)

fergie said:


> What I would suggest is speak to the company your husband is going to work for, and ask them if they know some taxi firm with a small mini bus or similar, they may arrange this on your behalf. The only other option is two get a couple of taxi's from the airport to wherever you are going to live. Or maybe someone on this forum knows of a firm with a small mini bus for hire to meet you with a web site so you can pre arrange it.
> Unless you are going to discovery bay, there are no ordinary taxi's going there, they have there own airport hire car for DB residents which has to be booked well in advance.
> Good luck with your move and hope something gets sorted for you.


Thanks Fergie, that's great advice, I'm exploring the company option.....cheers.


----------

